# Fuzzy stuff growing on driftwood



## emeltee (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got some faint fuzzy stuff (sort of looks like polyfill - which is used to stuff pillows & stuffed animals) growing on my driftwood. I've got an anubia attached to the driftwood as well. 

Any idea what this is? Is it algae of some sort? Should I scrub it off or leave it?


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

I had it grow on my bogwood I put in my 10G.During my weekly water changes I scrubbed it off in the old tank water using a brush (new,not used with cleaning chemicals for other jobs) as a few weeks it cleared up.
Since then I have used more bogwood in the same and other tanks and it has very happened again.

Tomsk


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*white stuff*



Tomsk said:


> I had it grow on my bogwood I put in my 10G.During my weekly water changes I scrubbed it off in the old tank water using a brush (new,not used with cleaning chemicals for other jobs) as a few weeks it cleared up.
> Since then I have used more bogwood in the same and other tanks and it has very happened again.
> 
> Tomsk


I did some reading up on that stuff when I found it growing on my wood I have in the tank. It is harmless and if left alone, will vanish on it's own. Snails are said to take care of it, so I went and got a Mystery snail, and sure enough in 2 days he had it all gone! Hasn't come back, and did not harm to any fish while it was in my tank. No worries!

Gwen


----------

